# scumbag hits the news again



## martino (May 11, 2009)

check it out people,
Ex-pro Gaggioli says Armstrong paid him to throw 1993 race - VeloNews.com
the day he comes clean is the day hell feezes!!


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Mr. 2X4 speaks out at last. 

Gaggioli is a class act.

PS Did he pay taxes on that $100,000???? I think that the IRS would like to know.
.
.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I am in no way defending a bribe, but isn't accepting the bribe a scumbag move as well? 

Did they ever get to the bottom of Vino bribing someone for the LBL win a few years back?


----------



## M5Manny (Jun 13, 2012)

Details of the payoff were in the book Wheelmen. Worth the read.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

I remember hearing about this in 94-95. It was pretty common knowledge that since Motorola didn't have their A-team there to support Lance that they paid other teams to work for him. At the time I thought that was odd, but I was told that happens a lot to Euro pros that race in the US. 

Now everyone is calling it a bribe. Just strange how the context has changed.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

brianmcg said:


> I remember hearing about this in 94-95. It was pretty common knowledge that since Motorola didn't have their A-team there to support Lance that they paid other teams to work for him. At the time I thought that was odd, but I was told that happens a lot to Euro pros that race in the US.
> 
> Now everyone is calling it a bribe. Just strange how the context has changed.


Can we call this particular incident yet another area where Lance could have been stopped in his tracks if other cyclists weren't also corrupt? Kinda like how guys like Julich _wanted_ to get Lance busted for doping but couldn't because they were also doping.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

I guess this is how far Armstrong has fallen. An ex-Pro accuses him of giving a bribe and most people assume its true. If this were pre-reasoned decision, many would go after the character of the accuser 'just wants to make money writing a book', etc...


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Question#1: Can $100,000 in small bills fit in a cake box?????

Gaggioli revealed how Armstrong - by then world champion - arrived at his room in a hotel in Bergamo in October of that year and paid out the fee in cash. “It was a young American colleague [at the door]. He gave me a cake wrapped as a present, wished me ‘Happy Christmas' and then left,” Gaggioli said. “There was $100,000 dollars in small bills in the box. That colleague was Lance Armstrong.”

Question#2: Did Mr. 2X4 deposit this $100,000 in American cash into his bank account?? Does he have proof of this?? What happened to the money?
.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

He should give back the money.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Question#1: Can $100,000 in small bills fit in a cake box?????
> 
> Gaggioli revealed how Armstrong - by then world champion - arrived at his room in a hotel in Bergamo in October of that year and paid out the fee in cash. “It was a young American colleague [at the door]. He gave me a cake wrapped as a present, wished me ‘Happy Christmas' and then left,” Gaggioli said. “There was $100,000 dollars in small bills in the box. That colleague was Lance Armstrong.”
> 
> ...


Q#1 - Yes, each of these are $10,000 








^$50,000 

Q#2 - Those who do not launder money simply spend the cash slowly. Whatever inflow (ie salary) they normally get goes into their bank account -- the cash is "walking around money" for the next few years.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Buying races has been happening since there were bike races.....but this is insurance fraud.

In a normal race prize money is awarded no matter the result. In this case the prize money, actually an insurance payout, would be paid only if a specific set of highly unlikely parameters were met. Lance conspired with other teams and riders to defraud a insurance company.

This is not Vino buying LBL. Prize money at LBL would have been paid to who ever crossed the line first.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Local Hero said:


> Q#1 - Yes, each of these are $10,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It said small bills, a $100 might be considered a small bill now. Or am I missing something?

If using $10 bills it would be 
3 1/2 ft high, weighing 10kg or 22lbs.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

“There was $100,000 dollars in small bills in the box."


Small bills.........$10 & $20's.......not $100's
.
.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

spade2you said:


> He should give back the money.



Lance or Gagglioli? Maybe 'they' is the pronoun you're looking for...


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

where would you get $100,000 in cash without setting off every anti-laundering disclosure disclosure?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

sir duke said:


> Lance or Gagglioli? Maybe 'they' is the pronoun you're looking for...


Obviously Lance. Gagglioli is a victim.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

r1lee said:


> It said small bills, a $100 might be considered a small bill now. Or am I missing something?
> 
> If using $10 bills it would be
> 3 1/2 ft high, weighing 10kg or 22lbs.


Or to an Italian used to seeing lire notes with 5 figures on them. :wink:


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

mpre53 said:


> Or to an Italian used to seeing lire notes with 5 figures on them. :wink:


Or maybe it was 100,000 lire that time as well  

From the article:


> Angelo Canzonieri (another rider) and Lance agreed on a fee of 50, Angelo thought he meant dollars but Lance meant lire. At the Tour of Lombardy he gave us 50 million (lire).


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Lance is such an a$$hole, I'm surprised he didn't pay him in pennies.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Honor among thieves..


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

bribing to win a bike race

tens shocked

if this is shocking to you, you are a newb


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Deals, Cheating or Just Part of the Sport??? | Steve Tilford

Tilford's take



> The Lance situation is different. He got together, before the race, and made deals with at least one team, possible more, to “fix” the race. Then he made more deals on the road to guarantee he would win. Plus, there was “extra” money to be thrown into the equation. It wasn’t just the prize list that the sponsors, etc., had already spent. There was an extra $1,000,000 that was backed by an insurance policy. So, some unlucky corporation, or maybe individual, had to pay Lance out a lot of money because he won the Triple Crowne. That changes up the situation quite a bit. At the time, I didn’t think too much of it. But looking back now, it seems just wrong.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Not a big fan of "piling on", I regard those people as cowards (Gagglioli as well as that triathalon guy who challenged the retired Lance to 1-on-1).


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

chal4oye said:


> Did they ever get to the bottom of Vino bribing someone for the LBL win a few years back?


Not really.


----------



## jimenaruiz (Jan 2, 2014)

I know that most of you have probably heard this comment a million times, and most of you probably even agree with me, but I was blown away and terribly disappointed when everything with Armstrong finally came out. It blows my mind that it was able to go on so long without anyone ever blowing the whistle or finding out about it. What makes it so sad is how he managed to create such an amazing reputation as a great example of being human, only to find he was a cheating, stealing, manipulator. I guess the good news is that it has become common place, so he doesn't look quite as bad. He is still a douche for everything though.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

jimenaruiz said:


> It blows my mind that it was able to go on so long without anyone ever blowing the whistle or finding out about it.


Lots of people blew the whistle, but they where shouted down by Wonderboy and his groupies


----------



## RedViola (Aug 15, 2012)

jimenaruiz said:


> I know that most of you have probably heard this comment a million times, and most of you probably even agree with me, but I was blown away and terribly disappointed when everything with Armstrong finally came out. It blows my mind that it was able to go on so long without anyone ever blowing the whistle or finding out about it. What makes it so sad is how he managed to create such an amazing reputation as a great example of being human, only to find he was a cheating, stealing, manipulator. I guess the good news is that it has become common place, so he doesn't look quite as bad. He is still a douche for everything though.


Floyd had quite a lot to say on that point, for what it's worth:

Landis/Kimmage | NY Velocity


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

*Floyd Interview / Article*



RedViola said:


> Floyd had quite a lot to say on that point, for what it's worth:
> 
> Landis/Kimmage | NY Velocity


This I a great interview with Landis. The comments at the end by the readers are interesting as well especially when you read them now. Highly recommend when anyone has the chance.


----------

